# How 'bout them e-Machines?



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

I am about to purchase an e-Machine desktop computer. Does that make you cringe or is e-Machine great or what esle? 

Thanks,

changintimes


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Well my friend has one and he really likes it...........I never hear him say nothing bad about it............


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

My friends brothers after about 2 1/2 years powersupply went out, and then motherboard. But their good for cheap i guess.


----------



## treespirit (Oct 19, 2004)

I have an e machine and I never had any trouble with it. :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm helping my Mom pick out a new computer and so far the winner is: HERE

Just remember .. you get what you pay for ...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

My mother in law bought an emachine about 8 months ago and has had good luck so far.
Personally, I'm a bit leary of that brand as it's past rep wasn't that good and now it's owned by Gateway. I've had hardware problems with my Gateway, both during and out of warranty. So, an emachine is not for me


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

changintimes said:


> I am about to purchase an e-Machine desktop computer. Does that make you cringe or is e-Machine great or what esle?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> changintimes


I am cringing and tasting bile. I would give it a :down: :down: Underpowered, generic parts, lousy support.


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

For the last 6 years I have bought many computers for my home and office. I have had Dells, HP, Compaq, PowerSpec, and E-machines. Of all the machines the E-machines have given me the least amount of trouble. One of them lost a power supply and a quick trip to CompUSA - an off the shelf power supply fixed it. Similar problem with a HP and no way... they use small power supplies that dont fit into a standard case. Dell also fools with the parts and you have to buy from them.
I highly recommend the E-machines. We have 7 of them chugging along daily without a complaint.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

The old e-machines :down: way :down: I had Win 98 on it and I had to install Linux and get rid of Win 98 because it ran so bad. Now it runs fine (on Linux). But I dunno, I personally don't like em.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

HenryVI said:


> The old e-machines :down: way :down: I had Win 98 on it and I had to install Linux and get rid of Win 98 because it ran so bad. Now it runs fine (on Linux). But I dunno, I personally don't like em.


 I recently installed Windows 2000 Service Pack 2. It runs much better than w/ window 98. I was thinkin' about putting linux on it too. Either way can't use it with Win 98.

I am on my second hardware config with this home built system. I think home built or barebones is the best way to go.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

if all you do is email or web surf . emachines are ok BUT if you want to game or web design, actually, anything other than email or surf. get a quality machine or build your own. emachines are totally low end generic.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> I'm helping my Mom pick out a new computer and so far the winner is: HERE
> 
> Just remember .. you get what you pay for ...


Alienware pc's are way too overpriced. You can have the same machine with the same parts(except the external case) built much cheaper.

E-machines use cheap parts so their longevity is questionable. However If you are just checking email and browsing the net, an emachine will do just fine. If you buy one, make sure you buy the extended warranty.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

tdi_veedub said:


> Alienware pc's are way too overpriced. You can have the same machine with the same parts(except the external case) built much cheaper.
> 
> E-machines use cheap parts so their longevity is questionable. However If you are just checking email and browsing the net, an emachine will do just fine. If you buy one, make sure you buy the extended warranty.


Good Luck With That One. Sure you can build it cheaper yourself. But after 5 hours on the phone today trying to talk her thru a format and fresh install I'm sending her to Alienware :up:

The rig I configured for her is all top of the line components with better than average tech support. At least from my experience.

If you know of somewhere better to buy a new system I'd sure like to know about it


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Got one for my 87 year-old mother-in-law. She just does e-mail and internet. Splurged and got 3-year in-home warranty for her though.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

It got to the poin where I had to install windows 2000 on my old emachine 333id system. It was the only way to keep it stable enough. I am going to upgrade my current "home made" box and build a new 64bit system. IMHO building your own system is the only way to go.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

True, but for someone that doesn't know alot about computers needs the support of a good warranty, which you can't get by building your own. When you build your own you are stuck with manufacturer warranty which is a PITB.


----------



## ringqueen8 (Jul 30, 2005)

i finally got a new computer from a little shop in my very little town after owning an e-machine, and never again am i going near one of those beasts(no offense to those who manage to live with them). I bought my e-machine from future shop and it lasted less than 6 months, i took it back more than once to get it fixed and it came back in the exact same condition, i presumed it hopeless and unpluged it. I would strongly recomend NOT buying an e-machine!


----------



## techno_lust (Mar 21, 2005)

E-machines,,,,,,,,,,don't they give them away free now at 7-11 with the purchase of a big gulp and hot dog.


----------



## techno_lust (Mar 21, 2005)

I heard a rumor that with all the rebates on the emachines at best buy, you come out about fifty bucks ahead because they pay you to take the things knowing that it will generate alot of return buisiness at the repair desk....


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

techno_lust said:


> I heard a rumor that with all the rebates on the emachines at best buy, you come out about fifty bucks ahead because they pay you to take the things knowing that it will generate alot of return buisiness at the repair desk....


LOL. I wouldn't find that the least bit surprising.... They probably need the storage space in preparation for the football season. All the Joe sixpacks are gonna want their big screens


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

just as good as any other name brand computer in mass production, they all buy their parts from the same Chinese warehouse. I've had several with good results.


----------

